# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  منابع آموزشی برنامه نویسی اندروید با xe5

## rabinhud

دوستان لطفا منابع و لینکهای آموزشی مفید را در این تاپیک معرفی نمایید ...

----------


## mkarimpour

با عرض سلام
شما مي توانيد از منابع زير استفاده كنيد:

1- www.fmxexpress.com
2- Embarcadero CodeRage8 Sessions : http://www.embarcadero.com/coderage/...d-sessions1013
3- http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...5/en/Main_Page
4- Google it

سعي مي كنم كه اين منابع رو به مرور كاملتر كنم.

----------


## firststep

توی این سایت نیز مقداری مطالب فارسی مفید موجود است
http://4xmen.ir/
البته مطالبه دیگری نیز هست درکنارش به این موضوع نیز پرداخته شده

----------


## joker

دوستان دلفی باز علاقمند به اندروئید
این سریال را برای فعال شدن کیت اندروئید دلفی xe5 میتونید استفاده کنید - تست شده
به نقل از سایتهای خارجکی:

Architect Serial Number Plus "Mobile Enabled"
3NAL-SPTKDR-WUV236-MFQP

----------


## ATULICUS

ممد joker  یه کارایی میکنی که آدم مجبور شه یه کارایی بکنه ها    !

HNAK-S4CS67-ZXNE6E-F4QN
HNFK-BCN8NN-78N53D-H4RS

اینا هم تایید میشن  البته نه به نقل از سایت های اجنبی ،  بلکه به نقل از خودم  ( حاصل سعی و خطا )

----------

